# Emergency Lighting in Generator Control Rooms



## lhughes (Aug 24, 2011)

A school with a roof top generator and a generator control room on the top floor and another school with a roof top generator and the control room in the basement. The generators power the exit signs and means of egress emergency lighting. Both rooms have battery operated emergency lighting in the generator control rooms. The room only has one unmarked exit and is not part of a means of egress pathway. I am trying to determine if the battery operated emergency lighting is required. These are not boiler, incinerator or furnace rooms that require 2 exits, just small 12 x 12 rooms off of the main school hallway or in the basement off of a maintence hallway. Both hallways have marked exits and generator powered emergency lighting. I have looked through the IFC and some older BOCA codes. My question is, does anyone know of any requirements for battery operated emergency lighting in generator control rooms?


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2011)

maybe:::

* SECTION 1006*

*MEANS OF EGRESS ILLUMINATION*

*1006.1 Illumination required. The means of egress, including*

*the exit discharge, shall be illuminated at all times the building*

*space served by the means of egress is occupied.*

*Exceptions:*

*1. Occupancies in Group U.*

*2. Aisle accessways in Group A.*

*3. Dwelling units and sleeping units in Groups R-1, R-2*

*and R-3.*

*4. Sleeping units of Group I occupancies.*

*1006.2 Illumination level. The means of egress illumination*


----------



## RJJ (Aug 24, 2011)

You will need light if the dam generator doesn't start. Egress is another!


----------



## High Desert (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe the NEC requires it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a requirement in NFPA 101 if the school is under a state regulatory control (like many) that use NFPA 101.  Requirements exist in 101 for emergency lighting in underground or limited access structures or "portions thereof"  7.9.1.1 (2) and 11.7.3.5 (2009) Similar in older editions except numbering.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you check NFPA 110?

Did you review NFPA 110? I'm pretty sure that illumination is required in the Fundamentals section.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Agree with FM.


----------



## lhughes (Aug 31, 2011)

I did look in NFPA 101 and I see the section regarding underground and limited access areas. I also found 7.3.1 in NFPA 110, under lighting, equipment locations shall be provided with battery powered emergency lighting. I now have what I need to ensure the lights are required and need to be maintained. Thanks for the input.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad you found what you needed.  I always forget about that 110 that OFG referred to.  Oh well that's why this forum works


----------

